# Composit Decking for raised bed garden?



## Sellncars (Jul 23, 2021)

Has anyone used Composit decking for a raised bed garden? I have quite a bit left over from when the deck was built, before i bought the house.

Thanks


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I doubt it would last very long especially if it is not the type that is capped on all sides. The actual composite core tends to soak up water. I would think being in contact with soil would lead to it taking on water and degrading pretty quickly. Not to mention I am not sure what kinds of chemicals are in the glue that could potentially leach into your veggie garden.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Not for beds, but I recently did it for an LED gravel channel.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Very interesting


----------



## 123organic (7 mo ago)

they make garden kits with composite, I installed one like 6 years ago and it shows no rot but it is bulging along the long sides because the don't include enough bracing spikes apparently even though the soil added is light and compost and it's only about 8" deep, but it's not rotting but I'd be more concerned about whatever they put in it, despite they might say it's 'totally safe' there can still be allowable levels or who knows what in it. Same with garden timbers, they have the same ACQ type as unsafe fully treated lumber but in lesser amounts they consider safe.

A lot of times a raised bed isn't even needed, just till and area and if the existing soil is so bad then replace it with better soil, lots of things don't need such deep soil anyway. I just cut a bed edge and if it needs a fence for deer install one, if no deer and just rabbits/squirrels/birds (I have plenty) they won't really do much damage, they usually just bite and drop a few lower tomatoes and not even eat them and they can't reach %90 of the upper tomatoes. But things like greens etc they might eat the whole plant but kale they haven't touched. they mostly just prefer my organic turf and clover.


----------

